# Gay uk couple



## Ukbr (Feb 11, 2011)

Me and my bf are considering moving to USA we want to buy a house in florida, but we don't know whether we can do the move or not because of visas. We want to move soon as he retires but I still have a long way to go till I reach the retirement age. Does any one know if could move to the USA by buying a property?


----------



## carlb (Feb 11, 2011)

*Probably Not*



Ukbr said:


> Me and my bf are considering moving to USA we want to buy a house in florida, but we don't know whether we can do the move or not because of visas. We want to move soon as he retires but I still have a long way to go till I reach the retirement age. Does any one know if could move to the USA by buying a property?


I can tell you that Canadians can only live in the U.S for 6 months out of 12, and it doesn't matter if you own property or not. i am not talking about those with green cards or work visas, just the average Canadian who might want to live there, thats why we have chosen to retire in Mexico. Hawaii would be our first choice, but want somewhere we can live year round not just 6 months a year.lane:


----------



## Ukbr (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you for your help. It seems to be a hard way to live in america. When we move it has to be a place where I can work. I'd love to go to the USA but seems a distant dream with visas issues


----------



## carlb (Feb 11, 2011)

*Its not like the movies*



Ukbr said:


> Thank you for your help. It seems to be a hard way to live in america. When we move it has to be a place where I can work. I'd love to go to the USA but seems a distant dream with visas issues


Trust me, if you ever do decide to move to Florida or anywhere in the US or Canada, come on a visit first. I have lost count of the people I have met from the UK etc that think America and Canada is like what they see on tv and in the movies? They move then complain about this and that and wish they never came. Spend hours and hours online checking all things about where you want to move, and then come for at least a 1 week visit to the area, rent a car and drive around. Florida can have hurricanes, but people still live there, but if that sort of thing worries you, then you wouldn't want to move there. Certain areas have high crime rates and lots of poverty, but if you don't see it first hand, people tend to think it doesn't exist.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You can purchase real estate but it has no bearing on your legal status. Read up on US visas in the stickies or at uscis.gov. 
You can go the snow bird route and apply for B1/B2 which once approved allowes the immigration officer at point of entry to grant you up to 180 consecutive days of stay. No guarantee. It does not allow you to work! 
Depending on your professional qualifications you may be able to use that route and have your partner tag along with B1/B2 as cohabitating partner as same sex marriage is not recognized by US immigration.


----------

